# Pre Holiday Sale December 19th to December 23rd



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Under The C Pre Holiday Sale

Hanna Digital Test Kits (Phosphate, Iodine, Free Chlorine, Total Chlorine) - Regular $57.50, Sale $32.50 each 
Calcium Chloride 4L - Regular $17.50, Sale $12.50
Premium Pellet Activated Carbon 4L - Regular $27.50, Sale $22.50
Frozen C-Food - $5 Off (5oz $9 or 8oz Packs $15)
All Rock on Sale - $0.50 Off per Pound
Eshopps Black Frag Rack - $30 - SOLD
Eshopps Float Valve - $35

Mini Anemones - $40
Red Bubble Tip Anemones - $65
Tube Anemones - $30
Zoanthid Colonies - $40
Blue Xenia Frag - $30
Xenia Cespitularia Frag - $50
Pulsing Xenia - $15
Green Star Polyp Frag - $10

*Used Equipment:*
Eshopps Black Frag Rack - $30 (A bit of coralline on it)
eHeim Pro II 2060, Ran for 6hrs only, missing original tubing - $125
33G Tank with Lights, Cover and Stand - $50 - SOLD
Pentair Tower Heater Module (3 Available) - $40 - 1 SOLD
Lot of 5+ ReefOptics Used MH Bulbs, 10K, 14K & 20K, SE 250W, All used under 6 months - $15



















































All Items are while quanitities last, no rainchecks on this sale.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

UnderTheSea said:


> Under The C Pre Holiday Sale
> 
> Hanna Digital Test Kits (Phosphate, Alkalinity, Iodine, Chlorine) - Regular $57.50, Sale $32.50 each


Wow, that's a great price!!


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Pm sent..Thanks


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

All PM's have been replied to.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

One of these days I am gonna need to get up to you about that frag I was supposed to pick up a year ago.... >.> drooling over your pics.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> One of these days I am gonna need to get up to you about that frag I was supposed to pick up a year ago.... >.> drooling over your pics.


 Anytime you would like to meet just let me know. I am borrowing my brothers Canon 50D right now that is really amazing. I will be picking up a Canon T2i very shortly and we will be updating our site with more photos.

We will be announcing shortly some new products, lighting, skimmers, calcium reactors, food etc starting to arrive in Q1.


----------

